
Postbox email client - 0xb100db1ade
https://www.postbox-inc.com/
======
krono
I used to love Postbox until the latest 6th version.

It may be a bit faster but extension support was completely removed and there
are also no ways to add (or hack in) a calendar (which could previously be
done by adding a permanent browser tab pointing to Google Calendar). They also
seem to have done something to the 5th version that prevents me from adding my
calendar back, which I found out after downgrading from 6.

On top of that, the new design has terrible legibility as most dividing lines
that gave structure were removed, contrast was reduced across the board and
every single icon seems to have been given an exceptionally bright and
completely random colour.

I would be so happy if anyone knows of a way to add a calendar back into
Postbox 5 (be it tab with Google Calendar or Lightning).

I've since moved to Mailbird but that client doesn't even allow for emails to
be moved between accounts. There are no alternatives to Postbox 5 that come
even close imo.

~~~
tmikaeld
I was surprised not to see a calendar when there's basically every other
feature.

It seems like they don't want postbox to take any parts from Thunderbird, but
it's clearly based on it.

So maybe it will be intruded in V7 as an upgrade.

------
sxg
Is a $40 one-time fee sustainable? Newton Mail had a $50 annual subscription
fee, and it recently had to shut down. Does anyone know if Postbox monetizes
your email data (like Edison mail)? I'm seeing the following in their privacy
policy:

"As part of this use of information, we may provide aggregate or anonymous
information to our partners about how our customers, collectively, use our
Services. We share this type of data so that our partners also understand how
often people use the Services, so that they, too, may provide you with an
optimal online experience. Again, Company never discloses aggregate or
anonymous information to a partner in a manner that would identify you
personally."

~~~
tmikaeld
Maybe if they can get people to upgrade yearly to a new version or if this is
a single person project.

I wonder if it would still work if blocked in little snitch.

The features are impressive though.

~~~
sxg
The $40 includes all future upgrades.

~~~
tmikaeld
Wow, yeah then i don't see how it could work out

------
nodesocket
I am currently using Spark (macOS) it works pretty well, except for lacking
filters (if subject {x} then move to {y}). Does Postbox support filtering?

Also in my opinion, the overview video is cringeworthy to watch. The customer
"testimonials" didn't help me understand benefits and felt over produced and
ungenuine.

~~~
alphabettsy
I like Spark but I had some concerns about work email since they store your
credentials and process messages on their servers.

I’m also somewhat leery of things being provided free, seems like I’m missing
the catch.

------
guessmyname
I haven't seen a XUL-based app [1] in a long time.

It reminds me of Thunderbird. I'll test it out.

[1] [https://pastebin.com/raw/fXyjA6SL](https://pastebin.com/raw/fXyjA6SL)

~~~
tmikaeld
Does Thunderbird even use XUL anymore?

~~~
guessmyname
Yes it does.

I just installed version 60.2.1 on macOS.

You can see the XUL runner in the application [1].

[1] [https://pastebin.com/raw/vVEyewkj](https://pastebin.com/raw/vVEyewkj)

------
amckinlay
What is with all these email clients supporting folders but not labels for
Gmail. I get that __labels __are not a supported abstraction in IMAP, but they
are supported through the Gmail API.

------
eberfreitas
Is there a reason why we don't see many hosted webmail clients? Something like
gmail but for anything else?

~~~
tmikaeld
It's certainly possible to create something more feature-full than basic
webmail, check out [https://context.io/](https://context.io/) it provide email
as JSON with advanced Search and filters. Not sure about privacy though..

------
purplezooey
No Linux version? :(

------
hawkilt
apple mail is better

